# Vermont police say a poodle was left inside vehicle for 19 days and survived



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Poor little guy .. some people :roll: 

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Oddities/090115/K011508AU.html

*Vermont police say a poodle was left inside vehicle for 19 days and survived*

*Published: Thursday, January 15, 2009 | 11:35 PM ET *

*Canadian Press NewsItem/NewsComponent/NewsLines/ByLine *

SOUTH BURLINGTON, Vt. - Police say a poodle mistakenly left for nearly three weeks inside a van in a Vermont airport parking garage has survived. 
The 12-year-old miniature poodle lost half its body weight and endured subzero temperatures. Police believe it was without food and water for 19 days. Police say the dog is recovering and not available for adoption. 
The male dog was discovered January 6 after someone reported a foul odor coming from the vehicle. 
The owner, 50-year-old Pascal Bellon of Frelighsburg, Quebec, says he didn't know the dog was in the vehicle. 
He was issued a ticket for cruelty to animals and has agreed to give up custody of the pet and to pay veterinary bills.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow- How could you not know where your dog was if you were leaving on a trip?

Poor thing.


----------

